# Hello All



## Snefru7 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm Snefru7, and I'm a 15 year old avid writer. I stumbled across this site while "Googling" for fantasy clichés, since I wanted to avoid them in my preferred genre of fantasy.

Aside from writing, my other main interest is Ancient Egypt, and I hope to study its history professionally some day. haroh:

I'm Cymraeg (Welsh), fluent in the Welsh language and I'm proud.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CroZ (Jul 15, 2007)

hey, Snefru7, welcome to WF


----------



## Nickie (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Snefru! If you are interested in Ancient Egypt, have you read the books of Paul Doherty? He has at least two series going about Ancient Egyt.


Nickie


----------



## assassin (Jul 16, 2007)

Kia ora, Snefru7. Welcome to wackyland ... I mean WF 



Snefru7 said:


> I'm Cymraeg (Welsh), fluent in the Welsh language and I'm proud.


And why not be? Dang, I wish I knew another language well enough to be able to say I'm fluent in it.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 16, 2007)

I love the welsh. god, Cymraeg...
you sound partly attractive.
Though, not much for your "oriented" genre.


----------



## Azmakna (Jul 16, 2007)

*BIG WELCOME*


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 16, 2007)

...you could say that.
but enough from me.


----------



## Azmakna (Jul 16, 2007)

i see you own a PS3... lucky lad! my writing with suffer when i can afford one. i pray that poverty and homelessness save me (damn the pound!)


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Buying the better version put money to hell with me, and I barely play the damned thing.


----------



## Baron (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Snefru7 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks to you all.

@Azmakna

I don't own a PS3, I run Folding@Home on a computer, and I strongly urge you all to do the same.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Snefru!!! ^_^ *BIG HUGS!!!* Me gonna like you lots!!! :] Egyptology is also a passion of mine!!!


----------



## Azmakna (Jul 16, 2007)

Snefru7 said:


> Thanks to you all.
> 
> @Azmakna
> 
> I don't own a PS3, I run Folding@Home on a computer, and I strongly urge you all to do the same.



but the PS3 does it 20 times faster!


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 16, 2007)

It also costs 600 dollars for games that are, currently, quite piss.


----------

